# Yet Another Hype-X PFS



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Stained Japanese Black Spotted gum core and 3mm Ally with Dbl TBG bandset from Gamekeeper john.







































I rather like this one. It's powerful for bigger ammo and still very pocketable...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice man, reminds me of this :


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rapier, i have been a fan of your slingshots since i have joined this forum.
I must say, this is in my one of my many favourite slingshots.

The aluminium and the black spotted gum looks beautiful.
And the brushed up aluminium goes well with the angry look.









nice work.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Very nice man, reminds me of this :


Ha Ha Ha... Different kind of Bites/Bytes!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Rapier, i have been a fan of your slingshots since i have joined this forum.
> I must say, this is in my one of my many favourite slingshots.
> 
> The aluminium and the black spotted gum looks beautiful.
> ...


Thankyou very much Danny


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice mate, you have the gift..


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks very futuristic ... the sort of slingshot Captain Kirk or Dr. Spock might use. Very nice piece!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not a real PFS fan, but I really like this one, there's just something about black and aluminium that goes together. NIce One!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done, it reminds me this


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nicely done, it reminds me this


Haha 'ol bitey


----------



## saurian (Nov 10, 2010)

looks v cool, i would like furniture designed like this. dark wood and aluminium - perfect and strong


----------

